
Mimetype corruption in Firefox (2008) - fdelapena
http://techblog.procurios.nl/k/news/view/15872/14863/mimetype-corruption-in-firefox.html
======
fdelapena
This one happened to me in 2016 when trying to upload a zip attachment on
github.

